# WTB Natural Bottom Grouper Spot



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

Does anyone have any natural bottom spots for sale or they wanna sale pm me please thanks


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Ididnt know you could buy a spot in the ocean. When did this start? Never heard of that.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *King Crab (2/8/2009)*Ididnt know you could buy a spot in the ocean. When did this start? Never heard of that.


Its not as much as "buying a spot in the ocean" as it is buying numbers that can and do produce fish. It is no different in me telling someone I know where oil/gold is, but you need to pay me to get that information, so instead of paying a one time fee I get a lease for you to harvest (if you want to call it that) the resource.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Yellow gravel <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">29 50 649 87 16 197[/B] and west within 2 miles<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Within 800-1000? <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">29 50 433 87 18 248[/B] troll around<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Do a search as James (Reel Feisty) puts up numbers each year (Christmas time, for the past 6 years)....I have them but since you want to buy some the cost will be you searching.....not a bad price.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Here is a start........<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="COLOR: #335570; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic243129-2-1.aspx


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

try the timberhole areas, about 18 miles due south of navarre; tons of natural bottom and several square miles of holes, reefs and fish.

the spot maybe 4-5 miles off Pensacola beach is also good, west end of the condo areas; lots of natural bottom, coral and an easy 30 min ride from the pass


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

thanks for your posts everyone


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

sale & sell, again!(sp)


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

I have over 5000 reef coordinates that i have developed over the years in spreadsheet format also in *.kml file so that it can be viewed in google earth and converted to *.gpx file so that the file can be directly uploaded to your gps unit... I will sell the whole package if the price is right... the picture is a snapshot off google earth.. that is mississippi, alabama, and florida coast line...


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *reel_dedicated (2/9/2009)*I have over 5000 reef coordinates that i have developed over the years in spreadsheet format also in *.kml file so that it can be viewed in google earth and converted to *.gpx file so that the file can be directly uploaded to your gps unit... I will sell the whole package if the price is right... the picture is a snapshot off google earth.. that is mississippi, alabama, and florida coast line...


I'll start of the bidding with $10 and a bag of deer jerky.


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

$11 and a six pack of beer.


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

hell we might be getting somewhere!! combinations of beer and deer jerky are never bad!! throw some wild turkey in there and we will sho nuff be talking :clap


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

OLE , I got ya, A six pack, deer jerkey and $12.00 . Send PM if interested.

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters (Oct 8, 2007)

13 dollars, deer jerky, case of beer (non nascar, the good stuff), and a box of pencils (number twos)


----------



## reel_dedicated (May 11, 2008)

the box of pencils come in handy since im an mechanical engineer... gettin closer lol


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

6 Pentel .05mm pencils, 6 tubes lead, a case of beer, some jerky....

oh...and a coupla erasers......

George


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

A sharpie with the fat end, a sixer of Bud, some pittiful fishin' stories 'bout me and my kids and some welding rods for aluminum too short to use!!!:usaflag:shedevil


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

3 fainting goats, 5coors light beers in a can, canof rusty nails and a zebco 33 without a handle.

Mark W


----------

